# svp help pour mettre smileys sur boite mail...please



## fabdao13 (7 Mars 2008)

super maman de 47 ans un peu larguée par l informatique cherche désespérement  comment mettre des smiley et autre sur ma boite mail ??? ayez pitié de moi bisesssssss fab


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2008)

bienvenue

Quelle boite mail?
( quel logiciel)

-----
les smileys sont des gadgets , en général pour appuyer un propos, ou indiquer une humeur rapidement, dans des echanges de tchatt ou forum , pas vraiment dans  les emails; les emails étant plus de la correspondance classique

il existe sous PC des logiciels de rédaction d'emails incluant ce genre de "paillettes" et gadgets
( dont l'archi buggé incredimail que beaucoup de débutants PC testent avant de s'en lasser, heureusement incredimail n'existe pas pour Mac )

Apple pour son application Mail n'a pas choisi cette voie là

le seul moyen d'inclure un smiley dans un courrier via l'application Mail  est de se constituer sa propre réserve dans un fichier à soi , à part , puis de faire des copier coler

et encore
1- c'est fastidieux
2- RIEN ne garantit qu'en face, coté reception,  , à la lecture, ces smileys ( qui techniquement sont des pieces jointes)  soient dans le texte à l'endroit choisi 
tout dépend de l'outil en face
soit c'est respecté 
soit c'est que  en PJ à part ( donc inutile)


----------



## Alycastre (7 Mars 2008)

+ 1000 avec pascal ....


----------



## Niconemo (9 Mars 2008)

Je cherche toujours un plugin pour Mail avec les fonctions suivantes :
Effacer ces atroces émoticones à la incredimails (si possible reformatter complètement le mail en les supprimant réellement car en plus elles apparaissent comme des pièces jointes ce qui empêche un traitement correct des courriels).
Si ce n'est pas possible, faire un simple retour à l'envoyeur en leur demandant par un texte automatique didactique d'envoyer un courriel normal. UN COURRIEL C'EST DU TEXTE NON D'UN CHIEN ! Faites des blogs, comme tout le monde, si vous voulez exposer votre mauvais goût !
Renier mes amis qui utilisent incredimail.
Les point 1 et 2 sont très sérieux.

Par la même occasion il faudra que je fasse la même chose avec les diaporamas Powerpoint.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2008)

concernant le point 1 , je n'ai pas la solution mais une piste
chercher vers un truc qui forcerait la visualisation en format texte des messages entrants
( les smileys etc ne seraient pas supprimés mais systematiquement que en PJ séparées)

le truc c'est que je vois mal comment faire pour détecter que un message qiui s'est servi d'incrédimail

pour le 2 j'ai une piste pragmatique
- tu crées un groupe dans ton carnet  nommée genre "font iech ces zozos, je vais mettre les points sur les i""  
( ou bal dans Mail)

ensuite tu prépares une réponse
et tu l'envoyes au groupe
( ou à ceux dans cette bal)

dans le même ordre d'idée
concernant powerpoint
il doit etre possible de créer un script ( filtre Mail ou applescript  automator) détectant pps et ppt
et de les séparer


----------



## Terpsichore007 (23 Juillet 2009)

Non, je n'ai pas de solutions car moi-même j'aurais aimé joindre des smileys d'humeur et il n'y a pas que les imbéciles qui utilisent les smileys!


----------



## Niconemo (24 Juillet 2009)

Les émoticones existent en mode texte et sont parfaitement comprises des utilisateurs : 

```
:) ;) :D &#8230;
```
Les émoticones en mode image dont on parle ici, seront forcément ajoutées en pièce jointe au courriel (puisqu'un courriel électronique c'est techniquement du texte uniquement)&#8230; Et là ça détourne totalement l'usage d'un courriel. On reçoit un mail avec 15 pièces jointes et en fait ce ne sont que des émoticones (qui se placeront à peu près n'importe où selon le logiciel qu'on utilise pour lire les mails) !

Il existe cependant une solution : faire des mails en HTML avec des images distantes (hébergées sur serveur, comme un site). Bien entendu ça suppose quelques manipulations et quelques recherches sur ce forum mais si vous y tenez tant que ça à vos émoticones, ça ne sera pas un trop gros sacrifice&#8230; 

PS. C'est vrai qu'incredimail commence à être ringard même sur Windows&#8230; Ouf !


----------

